# THE DEMOCRATS/ANTIFA/CCP ARE BEHIND THE WILDFIRES BEING USED AS TERRORISM....!!!



## nononono (Sep 12, 2020)

*THAT'S OREGON LAW ENFORCEMENT TELLING THE TRUTH .....!!!*










*So far 7 + Arsonists have been caught/arrested...a few red handed...!

This is what I've been saying all along was going to happen....These POS
are being helped by well funded groups and they are covering for their actions...
And MSM is not telling the TRUTH about what is transpiring...!

Just wait for the 50 day siege on the White House area.....This is going to
get exponentially worse til election day....Nov 3rd 2020..*


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2020)

*Video*


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CFBys2iAhs3/


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


When are you moving?


----------



## nononono (Sep 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When are you moving?


*To your immediate North. Hello Neighbor.*


----------

